# Honda GX160 problem



## dg110270 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a FC600 garden tiller with a Honda GX160 engine. I pulled the manual start rope/handle and the rope broke. I can rethread the rope into the starter assm but when I pull the rope it does not return (recoil). How do I fix this. Also how can I get a free PDF file with a service manual for this engine?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

dg110270 said:


> I have a FC600 garden tiller with a Honda GX160 engine. I pulled the manual start rope/handle and the rope broke. I can rethread the rope into the starter assm but when I pull the rope it does not return (recoil). How do I fix this. Also how can I get a free PDF file with a service manual for this engine?


For the rope, if the rewind spring is not broken or detached, remove the assembly, and remove any old rope, now turn the assembly in the direction it would go if you were pulling the rope, when you have reached the end of travel, now move it back so the holes from the pulley and the housing align, thread the new rope through the holes, tie a knot in the rope and slowly release the rope and it will rewind, re assemble and you will be good to go. Have a good one. Geo


----------

